# Bank Draft Cancellation



## roker (5 Jun 2007)

I cannot believe how difficult it is to transfer money to my daughter in the UK. First I sent a Euro cheque, she could not get it cashed; even into her own account. I then sent a sterling bank draft which she did not receive after 10 days so I cancelled it. Now the bank TSB says we must wait 3 weeks before they will issue another draft. This money went out of my account the moment that I received the draft over the counter. How can they hold on to my money? is this normal practice?
At the time I had here account and IBAN No. but was given a draft.
What happens now if someone cashes the missing draft.?


----------



## thombom (6 Jun 2007)

Hey I was just talking to my girlfriend and she works for ptsb.She said when you cancel the bankdraft it cannot be cashed but seenn as the draft was for sterling it could take up to 3 weeks to get back into your account.She also said to me you should do a telex that will go straight to your daughters acc but it might take a couple of days to clear.


----------



## roker (6 Jun 2007)

I assume that a telex is an electronic transfer. I should have done this first. I cannot at this time sent an electronic transfer because they did not say they would refund the money, they said they would issue a new draft in 3 weeks. anyway I would have to come up with the money again if I could send it now.


----------

